

Ask HN: Crowdsourced project ideas that split equity - speg

I remember there being a site, seen here recently that voted on a new project idea each month. Afterwords, ownership of the project would be divided up among the participating members.<p>I cannot recall what sits this was, and gooing is getting me no where. Was it real?<p>Where else does HN recommend going to find new projects&#x2F;groups to work on&#x2F;with?
======
arielm
Quirky does this for physical products. I'm not sure if that's what you were
looking for but it's a pretty cool company with an interesting business model.

I'd personally love to see something like that for apps, but do see inherent
problems with the model.

~~~
alain94040
We tried to build that at FairSoftware (launched at TechCrunch50 in 2008). The
problem is that actually contributing is a lot of work. Everyone wants
everyone else to join _their_ project. Collaboration is hard, and financial
incentives can make things worse.

------
egge
Maybe [https://assembly.com/](https://assembly.com/) ?

~~~
speg
Yes!!! Thank you :) This has been driving me nuts for the past couple weeks.

